# Big Show Type Pink Eyed Selfs...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello!

Does anyone else with big show-type pink eyed selfs find the does have burnt out by the time they're 18 weeks old? My dove does go quite baggy and fat after their first litter. There's nothing actually wrong with them and they raise their second litters successfully, but I have tans who are on their third litter and still looking pretty trim. I can only show the dove mice up to about 12 weeks old. Is this a problem with my dove lines that I need to deal with, or is it just because they are so big and grow so fast? Does it happen to anyone else's PE selfs? Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I always thought that PEW's had the same tendency to obesity as other light colored meeces.


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

There probALY ISNT A PROBLEM, UNLESS YOU THINK YOU ARE GIVING THEM TO MUCH FOOD/TREATS.opps! caps was on, cant bother re writing it.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's as you said--since show PEWs are larger than all other mice (as a general rule), they grow more quickly and are "worn out" sooner. The same general principle applies to large breeds of dogs who live only 8-9 years such as a Great Dane compared to 14+ years of the chihuahuas.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have since spoken to breeders of pink eyed self varieties, and found out that it's not just my line of doves (thank goodness), it is because they are so big and grow so fast, like your example of of the dog breeds Jack. Everyone I've spoken to has said theirs go baggy and have a short show life too. I thought that would be the case but wanted to make sure in case it was something I needed to work on.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Your mice are fabulously gorgeous... baggy or not LOL

I have noticed with the champs i got from you, the two that have had litters have got the baggy skin when they stretch, but the two unbred does haven't.

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww thanks Katie, you're such a sweetie  Lovely to see you again today!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Great to see you too! 

Thank you so much for bringing the mice down, I am quite taken with the blue girl straight away! hehe
Would you mind greatly if I changed her name, I was thinking of calling her River 

I hope the silver satin boy does you a great service and gives you many pretty, pretty babies 

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Of course I wouldn't mind! She's a nice doe, bless her. I had a rat doe called River once, it's such a beautiful name 

I hope my new lad gives me many pretty babies too!  He's all set up in his batchelor quarters now, he'll get some wives in a week or so.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, these newbies will be spending a week or so in the conservatory before being moved up the the proper mouse quarters! hehe
I have some rearranging to do, but the blues will stay together for a bit, and the rw does will go in with the young girlies.

I have decided two of the champs i got from you (The so far unbred ones) will go into my satin lines, at the moment they are nannying for my a satin litter and being very good with the babies which bodes well for motherhood!

Willow xx


----------

